
UberPITCH in Toronto - canistr
https://newsroom.uber.com/canada/en/toronto-your-big-break-is-arriving-now-with-uberpitch/
======
tleunen
Same in Montréal...
[https://newsroom.uber.com/canada/en/uberpitch/](https://newsroom.uber.com/canada/en/uberpitch/)

~~~
fudged71
And Vancouver, and Calgary. I assume it's across Canada.

~~~
canistr
I didn't include Toronto in the original title. Seems a mod added it.

------
ethanbond
Is anyone else tired of these silly novelty Uber tiers?

~~~
glibgil
They probably have the effect of keeping other silly delivery ideas from
launching. That's a good thing

------
brianbreslin
They've done this concept in Miami before. Unfortunately they don't publicize
them with enough advance notice to get good size crowds (what normal person
reads the uber blog regularly?)

